# Messy drinker



## jakeyboy21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bode (11 months) has always been a sloppy drinker. He would take a 20 second drink and lose some of it walking away from the bowl. Now, he'll take a drink and literally drool out more than half of it back on the floor (newly refinished oak floors, BTW). Tired of following him around with a mop. Anyone have any ideas or is this something we have to deal with until he "gets it" ?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Puppies can be very leaky drinkers. Pet stores sell rubber mats with rims that you can put under the dogs dishes to catch some of the water.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I have the same problem at my house, too. And, it's the smallest dog that dribbles the most. I use a 24 x 36" door mat (w/the rubber backing) under the water bowls (I have two). Also, I use an elevated bowl system, making it easier for the dogs to drink. That has cut down on the dribbles a lot.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

My boy is 5+ and is still a very sloppy drinker and his water bowl stays in the kitchen on the tile. Do you have a tile floor or other type floor surface thats more water friendly to keep his water? I know it doesnt solve the water on floor but may be easier on the hardwood!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

My three year old is also a messy drinker. He slurps - and it sprays all over the kitchen. Fortunately the floor is linoleum - so it can stand getting wet.


----------



## Topi (Dec 8, 2010)

Topper has his waterbowl on the tiled floor in the kitchen, Goldens are messy drinkers. 
George would always drink, stop, walk back and forth and start up again. I guess so he wouldn`t miss a spot.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra is very neat drinker, rarely drips water anywhere.:smooch:
Lance...now he's a different story, I sometimes wonder if he swallows!
It will pour out the sides of his mouth as he walks away, or walks over to my hubby's boots the let it pour into the boots!:doh:
Every morning I swab up behind him so I don't slip on the water and fall on my a**.:no:
I never realized how spoiled I was with Sierra!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a feeder that is sold on various websites called the Neater Feeder, It has gotten some very good reveiws. 




Here's a link to their website, there is a video you can watch-

Neater Feeder Mess Proof Pet Feeders: Spill Proof Pet Food & Water Bowls For Dogs, Cats, Puppies and Kittens Protect Floors & Walls From Meal Messes - Neater Feeder, Spoil The Pet, Spare The Floor


----------



## lizandhec (Sep 20, 2009)

Zoey is a messy drinker too. We keep waiting for her to "grow out of it" but she is a year and a half now and I think that is just her style. We have elevated bowls which help a little and just keep a towel nearby. We did have a rubber mat for awhile, but it didn't help us too much.... Zoey walks away from the water bowl leaving a trail of water!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Not sure you can really change something like that, but maybe try one of those no-spill bowls that are normal diameter, but only have a small opening in the middle where the dog puts his snout for drinking. Perhaps a dramatically differently shaped bowl might change the physical topography of how he's drinking... in a way that reduces leakage.


----------



## jakeyboy21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input. Problem is Bode is just like Karen2 & lizandhec's Lance and Zoey. He takes a long drink then walks away from the bowl and he lets half of it pour back out of his mouth. We did try different bowls with no success. He does use elevated bowls too. Bode's our fourth golden and we never had this problem before. We may try moving his water to the laundry room (tile floor), problem is the cat's bowls are there. Could be a whole other problem, LOL.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

You know your Dalmatian is best friends with a Pointer when he "carries" around half a gallon of water all over the kitchen floor *sigh*


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

As soon as we hear Davis start to drink, one of us runs over with a towel and wipes his mouth. Most of the time I am yelling for my son to take care of mr. Drippy snout.

We also keep a pretty large bath towel under the bowl, for the times he sneaks in a drink. We remove that when company comes.


----------



## jakeyboy21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, we go with the towel,and follow him with a mop. Tried the towel under the bowl and found it in the living room in Bode's bed, haha.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Misty is the messiest drinker ever...Holly doesnt drip as much but as soon as shes done drinking she will come over and lick any skin she can, like shes wioing off her tongue. GROSS!!! My golden Angel Sandy was a very neat drinker.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

As Carmella grew older she became a VERY messy drinker... we always kept a towel nearby to wipe up the dribble puddles. I think we ended up putting her bowl on top of a towel so when she backed up and dribbled, a lot of it fell on the towel.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester is such a sloppy drinker and I know that he will never change. I pretty much just deal with it, keep a towel nearby, and wipe up his mess when he's done.


----------



## jakeyboy21 (Mar 5, 2010)

OMG MittaBear, It's amazing how much Chester looks like Bode. Bode's from TwinBeau-D Goldens in Swansea, Mass. Who was your breeder. I'll post some current photos asap. Yes, I think we may just go with the fact that Bode's a sloppy drinker and have a towel and mop ready at all times.


----------

